

Show HN: Tracking Flu Outbreaks with Wikipedia - lauradhamilton

I wrote a script to import Wikipedia traffic data for the Influenza page and graph it. (Updates daily)<p>Graph: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.additiveanalytics.com&#x2F;solutions&#x2F;flu_tracker<p>Inspired by this study published last week: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ploscompbiol.org&#x2F;article&#x2F;info:doi&#x2F;10.1371&#x2F;journal.pcbi.1003581#abstract1<p>The researchers found that Wikipedia page view data provided better real-time reporting on influenza outbreaks when compared to the CDC&#x27;s data (which has a typical lag of 1-2 weeks) and Google Flu Trends (which had trouble with the 2012-2013 flu season and 2009 H1N1 panic.<p>Graph was done with d3.js.
======
lauradhamilton
Clickable link:
[http://www.additiveanalytics.com/solutions/flu_tracker](http://www.additiveanalytics.com/solutions/flu_tracker)

~~~
dang
Posts without urls get penalized. You'd be better off posting this as a story
using that link, then posting your text as a comment in the thread.

~~~
lauradhamilton
Thanks for the tip, dang.

I resubmitted the story here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7641897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7641897)

